# Horus Heresy audio books



## Layout (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys, just got the audio book Horus Rising, can some1 tell me the order of the books so I can get the next one?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Google is your friend!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horus_Heresy


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*For Audiobooks... 
*
Horus Rising 
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames 
Flight of the Eisenstein 
Fulgrim
A Thousand Sons 
Prospero Burns 
Age of Darkness 
The Outcast Dead 
Deliverance Lost 
Know no Fear 
The Primarchs 
Fear to Tread
The Crimson Fist
Prince of Crows
Angel Exterminatus
Betrayer


*And for audio dramas... *

The Dark King 
The Lightning Tower 
Ravens Flight 
Garro: Oath of Moment 
Garro: Legion of One 
Butchers Nails 
Grey Angel 
Burden of Duty
Garro: Sword of Truth 
Warmaster
Strike and fade
Veritas Ferrum
The Sigillite


Thats the order I would listen to them in. The audio dramas happen a bit all over the place though, and are just in publication order.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Fight and fade


Strike and fade.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Strike and fade.


Ouh, yes. Corrected that one.


----------



## Layout (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much guys excellent:grin:


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the audio books as well. Sadly the main heresey trilogy is abridged, but most the other books are unabridged. 

Just finished listening to Know no fear. The book translates superbly in to audio. Now starting in on Betrayer.


----------

